

'Why The Hell Do I Have To Keep Updating Apps On My iPhone? - dirkdk
http://www.businessinsider.com/john-mccain-tim-cook-questioning-2013-5

======
jgeorge
I do /not/ want my phone apps updating automatically without my knowledge.
That's just asking for an app developer to abuse that level of trust and
install something under the radar. I can't imagine the level of spyware and
malware that would be rampant in an app marketplace where third party apps
just automatically updated without user knowledge.

Oh, wait...

